# Electrical problems...



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok here is the situation 

'93 Nissan Altima SE 
manual transmission 

This past year I have been experiencing some oddities. 

First occured when I bought serious satellite radio and the cig lighter fuse kept blowing.

Then rear windows kept going up and down. 

Now the antenna will not go back up. I thought it was the motor, but none of the buttons on the CD player's faceplate will function. 

What the hell is going on ????


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Your car is possesed. You need to get two priest to perform an exorcism and then take your car to a church and use the water hose from there to clean your car. This water should be holy and cleanse your car.


j/k


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

take it back to whomever installed the satelite radio. The Cig lighter fuse is probably what they hooked the power too and they messed it up and it keeps shorting out, which in turn will blow the fuse.

The wire to the antenna may have been broken but if you have no faceplate functionality then its probably something else. 

Fix the first problem, there could be other problems that are caused by it.


----------



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

*CD player???*

I took out the radio and disconnected the main power and harness. 
Now as soon as I took out the power the antenna went up and down so that proved the motor is fine. 

I think that the CD faceplate is damaged and needs replacement. 
Just wondered onyour thoughts and opinions.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

clutch said:


> I think that the CD faceplate is damaged and needs replacement.
> Just wondered onyour thoughts and opinions.


How'd the fuckin faceplate get damaged??? Road rage?


----------



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

*Up and going*

Yep must have been road rage, all my fuses checked out. The faceplate was busted. I switched it up with a friends Alpine and we are cooking again. 

-Thanks for the input


----------

